# Goldens born in September 2011



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a request to start a thread for Goldens born September 2011.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you Rob 

My pup Yuki was born on September 9th 2011. I am happy he was born and feel lucky i got him. I love my precious pup soooo much. I got him on October 5th. Bringing him up is a bit hard since he is so young but he is so cute that I forget my worries


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

my boy Casey, was born September 6, and we got him Nov 13 (yesterday! ) He's so 'dorable! I will post pic soon...


----------



## mari (Oct 13, 2011)

Kula was born September 2 in Portage, WI. She came home with us on October 25 and has been keeping us busy ever since. At 8 weeks she loved to sleep in front of the fireplace. At 10 weeks, she will only sleep if we put her in her crate!


----------



## robschonk (Oct 27, 2011)

Pippin was born 9/11 in Virginia Beach. Sad day, happy event.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's my boy Casey!


----------



## Mr.X (Dec 6, 2011)

Silas was born on Sept. 3rd.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is my girl Chase born Sept.9th


----------



## Bruce2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

*My Bruce*

Bruce was born on September 19th, 2011! He is the funniest puppy I have ever met and has such a great personality. He is adapting quite well to his urban surroundings. He is such a social butterfly, but is still not quite ready for dog parks. He gets to play in parks with his mom and dad  

I never thought I could love something this much! He is seriously the best


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Willow was born September 23, 2011  She's starting to show her true personality and everyday is an adventure full of fun!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

*Kahuna*

My main man Kahuna was born Sept 26 and there's a long list of circumstances that led to our meeting! FATE! He is incredibly intelligent and just the cutest dang pup!!!!!!!


----------



## ckent (Dec 31, 2011)

*Stella*

Stella was born on September 13, 2011. We brought her home on November 10. She has kept us on the move ever since!:heartbeat


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

My boy Javi ( read "rahvee", short from Javier ) was born on September 8th in Santo Estevão, not far from Lisbon, Portugal, and has been my pride and joy since since december 3rd


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Bentley was born Sept. 13th. He's such a good little boy. Very focused, but mellow. I couldn't ask for a better puppy! I am sooo happy to have a new golden in our family.


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

Cora born September 8th


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is Benny... Born Sept. 6th


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

Simba and Cora were born on the same day! Did you by chance get Cora from a breeder in North Dakota?


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Benny and Casey were born the same day too! 

This is Casey...







sorry it's so tiny! photobucket is acting very weird today...


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nomes said:


> Benny and Casey were born the same day too!
> 
> This is Casey...
> 
> ...


Awwh! Is Casey a male or female? I only ask because it can be a unisex name and so I don't want to say "she" is BEAUTIFUL, if "he" is really HANDSOME!


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

Simba523 said:


> Simba and Cora were born on the same day! Did you by chance get Cora from a breeder in North Dakota?


No we got Cora in Michigan where we live.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

kobusclan6 said:


> Awwh! Is Casey a male or female? I only ask because it can be a unisex name and so I don't want to say "she" is BEAUTIFUL, if "he" is really HANDSOME!


hahaha! Casey's a he...: thanks btw!


----------



## BuddyTuckerLove33 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Tucker<3*

My little Tucker was born September 24, 2011. Same birthday as my fiance and the day after my newest God Son. He's quite the catch. He's definitely a lot of work and loves to pester my older Golden, Buddy. But we love him like we've had him all along.


----------



## Mr.X (Dec 6, 2011)

Silas is now 6 months old:

Him playing with a 5 week old boxer puppy when he was 3 months old.










And here he is at 6 months:










He is about 55 pounds now and still growing. Most of his puppy fur is still there and more of his adult coat comes in each week.


----------



## Fiasco (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been a lurker for awhile but recently registered and began posting. My golden boy Chase was born 29th September 2011. He's now just over 6 months old and a real character! Here's how he's developed so far: 

At 5 weeks,this was the day his Breeder invited us over to choose which puppy we wanted:










This was him at 8 weeks:



















12 weeks, Christmas day:









And now, at 6 months:









Sorry, not sure why that last one wont resize  Anyway, really enjoyed looking at everyone's pics - some beautiful Goldens here!


----------



## Eli's Momma :) (Aug 10, 2012)

My Golden Retriever Eli was born on September 26th 2011. He is now going on 11 months!!! I am more than blessed to have him he is such a great dog and were absolutely obssessed with eachother!!! Its kinda crazy when i get home were both just as excited to see one another!! The feeling of having a Golden Retriever is wonderful!!! I love it!!! This is Eli the day we got him








and this is Eli now at 11 months 








Mommas boy


----------

